# The best catch of my life!!!



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

Hey fellow 2coolers, my wife and I finally had our baby boy. He was a keeper, weighing in at 7 lbs 8 ozs. Not bad for being three weeks early. Anyway, figured I would post some pics of my little man. Can't wait until he gets old enough so we can book a trip with SS. ; ) 

See ya on the water... maybe... if I ever get my sleep schedule under control again. This new dad thing is gonna take some gettin used to.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WTG slimyhand! Never a better looking 2cooler to join the ranks. I can tell he has his eyes open looking for the fish.
SS


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations. You've got a fishing pardner for life there. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

congrats!!!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats, thanks for sharing.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

OUTSTANDING! Congrats, and it does become easier each day. Hang in there.


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Shimanobandit (Sep 26, 2006)

Congrats!!!! My wife and I just had our first one 3 1/2 weeks ago and I know what you mean about the schedule. Good luck with everything and hey maybe when they get old enough we can take em fishin, if you're ever around the Matagorda Bay system.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Congrats Slimyhand!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys for all the comments and thoughts. 

Wormburner, congrats to you and your wife as well. Yeah, this is our first too so I know what you're going through. It's definitely life-changing isn't it? Well, good luck and take care of that future fisherman. I think I'm gonna teach mine to hold a pole next week and how to set the hook... LOL!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Fine looking young 2cooler there slimyhand
Congrats to you and the wife !!

Whats his name ?


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

FISHNNUTT said:


> Fine looking young 2cooler there slimyhand
> Congrats to you and the wife !!
> 
> Whats his name ?


Thanks a lot Fishnnut. His name is Kaden James Fulcher. I loved Kaden and James is after my great grandpa. He was the one that took me hunting and fishing growing up so I figured what better name to give to my son.


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

congrats! on the family addition... great looking boy.


----------



## NoCatchinFishMark (Oct 23, 2009)

good looking kid. and dont worry, he will be holding his bottle himself soon. ahh that was a great day for me.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great name slimyhand, family names are important.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Congrat's to you and your wife hand of slime!!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats, snoopy poles in the near future


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Great job......What did you use for bait?........LOL....


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

a keeper for sure....
congradulations!!


----------



## fishiwish (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like a keeper to me. Congrats.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Congrats! My baby boy turns 23 on Friday. Flying to Nashville to see him. Believe all of us old farts that time flies by way too fast with those little ones! I know you'll take that title of "dad" seriously! Blessings on you and your family.


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Congrats...*

Congratulations... They grow up fast, so enjoy every minute with them.


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

Thanks again guys. And yes... so true... time DOES fly when raising a little one. He's four weeks old as of today and it seems like yesterday, he was coming out into the world. WHAT AN EXPERIENCE!! It truly amazes me how fast they change. He barely looks the same anymore. Again, THANKS TO ALL!


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

*Awesome*

Congrats! They grow quickly. 
:flag:


----------

